# Best lake chip for humminbird 757c



## tdejong302

Appreciate input on best chip for bird 757c. I usually fish Munising and Manistque in the central u.p.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

I have heard many say Lakemaster maps are superior to navionics. Humminbird now accepts Lakemaster with a software upgrade.


----------



## tdejong302

I spent a couple hours reading the posts here last night. I'm still not sure which way to go. So appreciate any input folks have. 

walleye mike. You mentioned a software upgrade. Is that already in the chip or do I have to download a software upgrade onto the chip after I buy it. Thx.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

tdejong302 said:


> I spent a couple hours reading the posts here last night. I'm still not sure which way to go. So appreciate any input folks have.
> 
> walleye mike. You mentioned a software upgrade. Is that already in the chip or do I have to download a software upgrade onto the chip after I buy it. Thx.


You would download from Humminbirds website. You register your unit then download on a sd card. Simply put the sd card in your unit and it ungrades automatically.


----------



## sfw1960

Best thing to do is LOOK at the maps you'd be using most and COMPARE the lake map list that Navionics and Lakemaster have to offer....
I have a LM in my Lowrance 332c and a Navionics HotMaps in my 797.
Both great cards but each las lakes the other doesn't.
The LakeMaster has streets & stuff which may help you to ID areas you're not very familiar with and can show you the way in to a ramp you've not been to before!
Both great and hard to go wrong with either.

G'Luck!
Robert


----------



## tdejong302

Thx. very useful post. I am interesting in getting both chips. If anyone has a navionics or lakemaster chip that covers that central u.p. I am interested buying it. Thx Todd in Munising. Must work on a 757c bird.


----------



## sfw1960

Hey Todd ;
You'll need a S/W update to run the new LakeMaster chips...
http://www.humminbird.com/company/media/press_release.aspx?id=1284

You can browse these sites for the list of maps you'd want to run...

LakeMaster ProMaps Michigan
http://www.lakemap.com/gpsfishingmaps-humminbirdmichigan.aspx

CLICK HERE for map list in PDF

Navionics HotMaps Premium N
http://www.navionics.com/NewLakes.asp
(click on the hotmaps premium tab after you select the michigan region off the clickable map)
(HotMaps Premium
Lake Maps contains more than just MI.)


These would cover the region you're in.
I just posted to another thread - Walleye Mike was asking for the best price on the LakeMaster card....Cascade GPS had it.
I did not check to see if they had Navionics , but Cabela's usually has last years model at a pretty good savings.

Robert


----------



## tdejong302

Sure appreciate the info and links. Thx. As you can see I'm kind of itching to get my boat ready for the spring thaw.


----------

